# Neue Konsolengeneration -&gt; neues PC System jetzt kaufen oder noch warten?



## IMEAN (10. April 2013)

Da ja dieses Jahr die neue Konsolengeneration kommt denke ich darüber nach mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich damit noch warten soll, oder nicht. 

Wie werden sich die Preise entwickeln? 
Steigt die Nachfrage nach neuen PCs sobald die neuen Konsolen da sind, weil die Spielanforderungen steigen? Und steigt damit auch der Preis? Oder ist es eher umgekehrt, dass die Nachfrage nach PCs sinken wird, weil jeder Konsolen kauft?
Wie sieht es auf dem Hardwaremarkt im allgemeinen aus, wann kommt die neue Generation an Prozessoren/Grafikkarten?

Was muss ich in etwa für einen soliden Gamer PC - also NICHT Highend - ausgeben?

Lohnt es sich überhaupt einen neuen PC zu kaufen, oder kann ich die neuen PC Spiele auch ohne neuen Computer spielen?

[Mein aktuelles System: 
Hd 5770
amd x3 435 (3x2900 Mhz)
4GB RAM]


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. April 2013)

Also ich würde warten bis die Konsolen raus sind und dann die ersten Spiele für den PC kommen und schauen, welche Hardwareanforderungen diese dann haben werden. Da hat man dann einen schönen Überblick. Ich werde mir auch so Ende 2013/ Anfang 2014 einen neuen PC holen.
Allerdings ist das nur meine Meinung, gibt sicher Leute, die das anders sehen werden.


----------



## svd (10. April 2013)

Da heuer auch die nächste Intel Mikroarchitektur Haswell erscheint, lohnt sich ein Abwarten bis zum Herbst schon.

Ersten Gerüchten nach dürfen wir von den ersten "Haswell" Prozessoren keine großartigen Performancesprünge erwarten, aber wen juckt's, wenn dafür, hoffentlich, die Preise für die "Ivy Bridge" Riege sinken? 

Dein Prozessor ist eigentlich noch okay, zumindest hat er drei Kerne und annähernd 3 GHz. Ein Austausch der Grafikkarte würde sich aber sofort auf die Spieleperformance auswirken. Allerdings, jetzt, in dieser "Umbruchszeit", wäre ein Neukauf mit Risiko verbunden.

Angenommen, du kauftest jetzt eine gute Mittelklassekarte, zB HD7850 oder GTX650Ti Boost (jeweils ca. 150€), würde die im Herbst oder Winter einen neuen PC eher ausbremsen. Stiegest du auf eine 200€+ Karte um, würdest du evtl erst im Herbst/Winter deren Potential nützen können, hättest aber ein halbes Jahr quasi "umsonst" den Mehrpreis bezahlt, für den es später evtl eine bessere Karte gegeben hätte.

Da, in deinem Fall, auf längere Sicht, sowohl Prozessor, als auch Grafikkarte getauscht gehört, würde ich einfach aushalten, solange es geht.  Und bei Bedarf gleich einen neuen ca. 700€ PC holen, der dann alle Stückerln spielen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (10. April 2013)

Ich würde persönlich auch warten ... allerdings lege ich meinen Fokus hier eher auf die Grafikkarte. 

Bei der CPU wird mMn nicht viel passieren, schon garnicht, dass die CPU einen gravierenden Quantensprung machen wird bzw. CPU Power bei dann aktuellen Spielen so wichtig sein wird. Ein schöner i7 3rd Gen, ggf. in der K Ausführung, sollte auch dann noch mehr als ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Wenn Du es bisher mit dem System "ausgehalten" hast, könntest du auch noch weitere ca 3 Monate warten auf neue Hardware - oder laufen bestimmte Spiele nicht, die Du unbedingt jetzt spielen können willst?

ich glaub aber nicht, dass es mit den neuen Intel-CPUs eine lohnenswerte Steigerung gibt. Die neuen CPUs werden zwar vermutlich "besser" sein, aber auch aktuelle Core i5 sind immens stark, auf keinen Fall wird es "nötig" sein, eine noch stärkere CPU in absehbarer Zeit zu benötigen - und die Mehrleistung wird sicher auch mehr kosten. Interessant wird lediglich, ob die neuen CPUs bei gleichem Preis (inkl. Mainboard, ansonsten wäre der Preis-Vergleich ja witzlos) mehr leisten oder ob die "alten" deutlich im Preis nachlassen. 

Ich würde mich aber wundern, wenn Leistung und/oder Preisgestaltung WEGEN der neuen CPUs (also zusätzlich zu normalen Preisnachlässen, die sowieso im Laufe der Zeit kommen) so aussehen werden, dass man sich wirklich "ärgern" würde, wenn man nicht wartet und keine der neuen CPUs nimmt. Es ist an sich fast immer so, dass die neuen Sachen dann halt so viel mehr kosten, wie sie auch an Mehrleistung bringen, anfangs sogar oft teuer sind bei Preis-Leistung als die aktuellen Sachen. Man sollte nicht vergessen: die extrem erfolgreichen Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge für So1155 sind nicht zuletzt deswegen so gut bei den Kunden angekommen, weil die damaligen anderen Intel-CPUs wiederum VÖLLIG überteuert waren. Die Sandy Bridge waren dann einfach nur "endlich" mal CPUs, die so viel mehr kosteten, wie sie auch im Vergleich zu den AMD-CPUs auch in etwa wert waren. Einige älteren Intel-CPUs waren zwar auch schon besser als die damaligen von AMD, aber eben zu wahnwitzigen Preisen...


----------



## Senseokaffetrinker (25. Mai 2013)

*Spiele PC*

Der wechsel lohnt sich immer dann, wenn du eine Anwendung oder ein PC-Spiel nicht problemlos ausführen kannst. Sei es durch zu lange Wartezeiten, durch ruckelnde und unflüssige Wiedergabe oder durch allgemeinen Problemen mit der Software. Ein wechsel macht dann durchaus sinn. Ich habe vor knapp 4 Monaten gewechselt und mir einen i7 bei www.lafaris.de bestellt. In 3 Jahren werde ich vermutlich auch wieder wechseln. So ist es mit der Technik! Empfehle dir da immer bei z.B. tomshardware oder PCGames nach Preis/-Leistungen zu informieren. Hier für lohnt sich auch ein Abo. Deshalb besitze ich eins. Man bleibt auf dem neusten Stand! Liebe Grüße


----------

